# New leaf connected to old leaf



## Sebo (Dec 10, 2022)

Hi all,

One of my brachy-multi floral hybrids has recently pushed a new leaf from one of the newer growths and I’ve noticed the new leaf is attached to the older leaf. Has anyone seen this happen before? Causes? Prognosis? 

Any insight is appreciated!


----------



## troy (Dec 11, 2022)

Damn….it looks like the crown is fused….what I’d do I wouldn’t recommend….or maybe it’ll fix itself….others will have good input on this


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 15, 2022)

id cut it open, carefully


----------

